# Crypticon Seattle June 18th-20th, 2010



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

The Seattle Crypticon is this weekend the 18th-20th! I will be there (The Skull Shoppe) hawking skulls and excited to meet people. This will be our first Crypticon so we are super excited to meet as many people as possible. It looks like they have some cool events and great guests so I hope to see you there!


----------

